# Waste Carrier?



## 105886 (Jul 16, 2007)

Having only had our very old RV for a year we're real newbies.
So far when we want to empty our black tank we've usually got the camp site to lift a manhole cover for us. Is this the norm or is there a waste carrying system like the ones used for caravans that can be used. Its a real nuisance as our tank needs emptying about every 2 days which is fine if you're on the move but not so convenient if you're staying any where for more than a few days.
Not sure if all RVs are the same but when we empty our tank we can dilute it and open the grey waste at the same time, so its quite so gruesome!
Thanks all.
Julian


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We have in stock a 32 and a 42 us gallon tote a long tank , these can be towed behind a car to the dump point and they have a waste valve on the side the same as on your average RV ,so no lifting required , 

Do you have very small tanks ,as 2 days is very quick to fill


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Have a look at this THREAD and see what I use to solve the problem

Andrew


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

and here>>>>

This is what we use.

Carol


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree with Damondunc, 2 days is a very quick fill up. I had 8 in my Rv, and the loos only 1/2 full after 3 days. still, wont go there, 

I have just invested a couple of hundred squid in a macerator, which seems the norm, its benefit is chopping the contents of the black tank into teeensy weensy bits, and then, and this is the best bit.....it pumps said waste up to 50 feet and up to 20 feet above the levem of the waste tank.


Allegedly, I havent tried it yet, but its easy to pump it into a chemical disposal point now, it may be worth a look, mines a Flo-tec. good robust looking thing.


and I cant believe I'm complimenting the looks of a sh1te chomper. :roll:


----------



## Busty (Apr 3, 2008)

Just what ive been looking for one of these. As has been said the larger ones now seem to heavy for me to pull.

Thanks for the good advice.

Tried to order from Damondunc online but one has to give too much info about oneself so will look elswhere.

Busty


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Busty said:


> Tried to order from Damondunc online but one has to give too much info about oneself so will look elswhere.
> 
> Busty


Hi Busty

I have just worked my way through Damondunc's online shop and all I was asked was my name, address and how I was going to pay.... as far as I know there are no psychic online webshops :lol:

Mike


----------



## Busty (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Mike

I went into Duncs online shop and he wanted email, tel no, etc.

Too much info i felt it was an invasion of my privacy. I will now ring Linda Stateside Tuning and order one over the phone.

Only hope she keeps my details private

Thanks 

Busty


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Busty said:


> Hi Mike
> I went into Duncs online shop and he wanted email, tel no, etc.
> Too much info i felt it was an invasion of my privacy. I will now ring Linda Stateside Tuning and order one over the phone.
> Only hope she keeps my details private
> ...


Hi Busty

Well you could do that at Damonduc... he has a telephone too, just click on "contact us" at his website shop and you will see his number...

and I am sure all your details would be safe with either place... and you would be very unlucky if someone stole your identity :wink:

Mike


----------



## Busty (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Mike

I have tried his number several times, no answer, and he has a sale on the small one half price.

Perhaps he is resting i will try Monday.

Busty x


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Damondunc are at Americana this weekend with their stand. I am sure they will be pleased to see you


stew


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Just caught up with this 

Busty ,we take most orders over the phone , we don't actually have the tote a long tanks on the shop as we have just got them in, as Artona kindly pointed out we are at Americana so the phone is turned off ,if you would care to leave your number on text or email we will get back asap.
I think that is a body mount bracket to hold a smaller tote tank that is on sale , not a tank .
I will review the info asked for on the shop and get it refined if neccessary.

Chris

Tote tanks now on shop,page 6


----------

